# Dipsy colors



## LOWEMAN 165 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm looking to pick-up some Dipsy's, and maybe a couple JetDivers for next spring and summer on Erie.I was wondering how important color is.Is it as important as the lure your pulling? Is there a basic color thats good all around? any info, or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't put much thought into the color scheme of the divers but a lot of guys paint them black. I have a lot of different colors and I have not been able to say one color is better than the other when it comes to boating the eyes. After all the spoon is what they are after.


----------



## LOWEMAN 165 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input krustydawg. It would be nice not to have to buy one of every color, and put the money toward other things (more lures). I'm trying not to make trolling a real complicated deal, but it does seem like you could get carried away with equiptment that doesn't really make much difference.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use either clear Dipsys, or paint the colored ones flat black. Same with the Jet Divers I use.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

LOWEMAN 165 said:


> Thanks for the input krustydawg. It would be nice not to have to buy one of every color, and put the money toward other things (more lures). I'm trying not to make trolling a real complicated deal, but it does seem like you could get carried away with equiptment that doesn't really make much difference.


get a can of flat black spray paint and paint them. i have found that 10 miles off ashtabula i do get more fish on spoons pulled behind the black dipseys verses any dipsey that is not (except the clear ones).

i saw a charter captain with painted dipseys and he told me it made a difference in his catches, so i did experiment this year with different colors and the flat black ones did do better in my boat.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I also try to buy the clear ones, in divers and jets, the yellowish clear jets and clear are good, I do have some shiny ones I will use those when out for steelhead, painting them flat black is also good, I know guys who swear by purple ones. It all depends I guess we will never know what the fish think of those things. For walleye in super clear water I would never use a super shiny one.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I notice that on the Vermillion River, Pooh Bear and most, if not all, of the other charter captains have greenish-clear jets on all of their rods.

I've looked for them, but can't find them. Luhr Jensen doesn't even list or show the color on their website.

Any info on these elusive Jets?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I know about the yellowish clear I try to buy those or just plain clear, I don't think I have seen the greeish one, you know some of those charters buy up everything before the discontinue a product, might be the case with them guys, they have hookups right from the manufacture. Check Dave's Bait he has a list of some Lure Jensen products you can order.

So 53 bucks on the reels huh, any chance you can get me some at the end of January??


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I notice that on the Vermillion River, Pooh Bear and most, if not all, of the other charter captains have greenish-clear jets on all of their rods.
> 
> I've looked for them, but can't find them. Luhr Jensen doesn't even list or show the color on their website.
> 
> Any info on these elusive Jets?


Het,
I have a few of those. They're a translucent green. I have no idea where I got them though.  I believe I have them in 20 and 30's.
Why Luhr Jensen doesn't make a dipsey in black and show the various colors of jets on it's web-site is a mystery.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey Hook, They do make a dipsey in black it's not 100% black it has silver eratic lines out it


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin, I've seen a few Dipsy patterns over in Michigan that I never saw anywhere else. The Happy Hooker over on the west end has some pretty unique patterns too. I'm starting to wonder if some of these are knock-offs.  I've been using a pattern the last couple of years that has a chrome base color and a brownish colored reptile type hologram on it...worked pretty good this past season (except at the Hawgfest of course) .
BTW... I believe that's where I picked up the translucent green jets.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> I've been using a pattern the last couple of years that has a chrome base color and a brownish colored reptile type hologram on it...worked pretty good this past season (except at the Hawgfest of course) ..


LOL>HAHAHA .....i hear ya, my hot colors worked great all season(except at the hawgfest of course)


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi guys, 
Quick question from a guy who has never fished for much of anything
other than smallmouth, crappie, and cats in small streams. 
What does the dipsy divers do... I see'em at BPS. Just curious!

Thanks!
Rick.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Boxingref_rick said:


> Hi guys,
> Quick question from a guy who has never fished for much of anything
> other than smallmouth, crappie, and cats in small streams.
> What does the dipsy divers do... I see'em at BPS. Just curious!
> ...


Rick, a Dipsey is a directional diving device used in trolling. They come in a couple of different sizes and can be adjusted to plane away from the boat either to the starboard or port side or they can be run straight behind it. The depth can be control by the amount of line payed out from the reel. Usually a flutter spoon is ran 4-6 ft. behind the dipsey.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

I really wasn't sure what they were used for, much appreciated!

Rick.


----------



## LOWEMAN 165 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks again for all your help guys!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've known about painting the shiny ones flat black. Is there any preference between the all black from the factory ones, and the painted flat black ones? 

I bought some all black/black rings from Dave last year. They do have a low, typical plastic shine to them though. Thats the reason I ask. :B


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Jim Just use them so much that the color wears off of them then neither you or the fish will know what color it is supposed to be. Seriously I have both painted and factory shades of black and notice no diff. I think my factory blacks have a yellow back on them but as long as it is not chrome I do not really care about color.


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

All of mine are clear


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I think that those of you that paint all your dipsy's black are missing out on the occassional bites that the fish prefer the attractant of color or reflection. Black and clear are my overall preferred colors but there are times when green, orange or even chrome produce more, especially if steelhead are around. I carry a big assortment and change them up til something works but overall clear and black tend to be what I start with.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I usually throw out a colored/metallic Dipsy to see what the fish prefer, then switch accordingly. I have had a day or two here and there where a purple metallic, or a green Dipsy outperforms a clear or black one, but no that often.

I've had some of my fastest action on glow Dipsies.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Rumor has it that the new Walker directional divers are a really nice product...but they do not come in a clear model...yet...

Even the smallest ones trip...now that'll be nice for the walleyes.

If you have trouble finding black divers, call Vince at Capt. Gary's in Ludington. He'll hook you up with what you need...and then some. Tell him BFG sent you.


----------



## LOWEMAN 165 (Dec 1, 2006)

BFG, who sells the Walker's ?? Are they any better then the Dipsy's over all ?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The walker "Deeper Divers " are brand new. I've not seen one, but spoke with some that have (and they have taken them apart). They say they are a much more precision built unit than the Dipsys/


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

fishing both erie and ontario, i find dipsey colors much more important on ontario. when the water is clear, my high divers are clear and then the deeper i go, the more i favor black and green...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Coming soon to a store near you, so they say. I might have to give them a try.


http://www.walkerdownriggers.com/deeper_diver.html


----------

